# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  الكسل

## الصيدلى المفترى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو منك الاهتمام بالموضوع جداز وهو ان الواحد بيشعربكسل شديد خاصة اثناء الشغل وده اللى بيدايء الواحد جدا مع ان الواحد ناجح فى شغله لكن ده مش كفاية يمكن ده سببه ان الواحد بيطمع فى شركة اكبر  ارجو الرد وبسرعة

----------


## د.عادل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ارجو منك الاهتمام بالموضوع جداً وهو ان الواحد بيشعر بكسل شديد خاصة اثناء الشغل وده اللى بيدايء الواحد جدا مع ان الواحد ناجح فى شغله لكن ده مش كفاية يمكن ده سببه ان الواحد بيطمع فى شركة اكبر  ارجو الرد وبسرعة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

من مسببات النجاح والازدهار في العمل حب العمل، فلن تجد احد يكره ما يقوم به وينجح به، والعكس صحيح دائماً الناحج في عمله هو من يحب عمله، فالذي يحب عمله سيذهب اليه فرح نشيط متشوق الى الوصول اليه، وايضاً العكس صحيح، فمن لا يحب عمله سيذهب اليه متكاسل ومحبط.
اخلص في عملك حتى وان كنت ناجح فيه، وتوكل على الله واعلم بانه لن يصيبك الا ما كتبه الله لك، وان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا، وان شاء الله ستحقق امالك وتجد المكان المناسب الذي يرضي طموحك. 
الرضى عن النفس والقناعة من مسببات السعادة والراحة النفسية.

تقبل تحياتي.

----------


## mostafa samer

شكر على الرد الجميل  وجزاك الله  خيرا

----------


## د.عادل

> شكر على الرد الجميل  وجزاك الله  خيرا


في انتظارك دائماً

تقبل تحياتي

----------

